# In long term career how much do first yr MBBS marks matter?



## hummabkhan

My marks in first yr were a 58% which is bad, I know, but honestly more than anything it was the stress of it all that led to my downfall. I was wondering how this will effect my future. I am working harder for my 1rst proff part 2 which I think will have a better result.


----------



## saleem khan

not much
but the supply do matter


----------



## abdullah-khan

*Importance of Marks in MBBS*



hummabkhan said:


> My marks in first yr were a 58% which is bad, I know, but honestly more than anything it was the stress of it all that led to my downfall. I was wondering how this will effect my future. I am working harder for my 1rst proff part 2 which I think will have a better result.


[HR][/HR]*Deduction of Marks Because of Supply:
*
At the end of the final year MBBS, you get marks out of 1500. If you have got any supply in the previous years, some marks are deducted from your score. I don't know the exact value of marks they deduct, but I have heard that 25 marks are deducted for each supply you got in first professional, while 50 marks are deducted for each supply in the second or third professional. (For fourth professional, obviously you cannot proceed further without clearing the supply).[HR][/HR]*What's Wrong if You Get Just Pass Marks:
*
*1.* As you know, now you are in a professional college. Now you are not studying just to get admission somewhere, etc as you did in F.Sc. Now everything you learn is going to apply in your practical life in the future. So, if you are lacking much knowledge and shirking from your responsibilities, you're going to face problem later somewhere in your practical life.

*2.* After MBBS, when you'll apply for post graduation in any field, the first thing they are going to test is your MBBS knowledge. Questions from all the subjects of MBBS will be there. So, at the end, you will have to learn those things also that you are leaving now. So, why not learn them now, on time.

*3.* Getting good marks will build a confidence in you. You will feel greater repute among your classfellows or seniors or while answering to the questions asked by your professors. You will feel more satisfied. If someone in your family ever asks you something regarding your field, you will be able to explain them better. You will really feel yourself a good doctor in your family. For example, if you have learnt in your 1st year how to check blood pressure, you will be able to check the blood pressure of your family members and they will feel doctorish about you :roll:

[HR][/HR]Don't worry if you have'nt taken it serious yet. It's just your beginning. You can start from now onwards.
I hope you're getting me. Best of luck for you...


----------



## Mansoor Ahmed

Haha the Doctorish effect


----------



## schizophrenia

What is a supply?


----------



## abdullah-khan

schizophrenia said:


> What is a supply?


If a student gets supply in a subject, it means he has failed that subject and has to clear that subject by taking its exam again.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Though the first year marks do not matter a lot for the long time career, it is important while calculating the total marks at the end of five years. It is also important to score good marks in first year and also clear all papers in every year as marks may be deduced for paper that are not cleared in the first attempt. Don’t take first year as that much easy, concentrate well on each year and scoring good marks in each year is very important. Few colleges do ask for marks scored in MBBS when applied for PG seat, so it is very important to have a good marks of record.


----------

